# Best Led TV for around 40k-45k?



## gamekraze (Sep 21, 2011)

Which one should i go for?

LG:
LG 32LV3500 LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p LED TV - LG Electronics IN

Samsung:
An elegant blend of practicality and performance - UA32D5000PRMXL - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG

Panasonic:
VIERA TH-L32D25 | Panasonic

or if there is something better than this, i'm open to that as well.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 22, 2011)

I would suggest u to go for samsung UA5900EA, that is the best one...


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 24, 2011)

cool, does it support all formats including mkv? Does it have any problems in view angles ? Why do people mention toshiba is better? Does this samsung UA5900EA have good picture quality ?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes it supports almost every format.
Don't know much about that if there will be problem in viewing angles but I don't think there will be.
Toshiba is no way better than Samsung.
Its picture quality is very good,way better than sony


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 25, 2011)

Is that model only available online? Coz i can't find that model at the samsung website. Is it available in stores?

Or is UA32D5900VR or UA32D5900EA are both the same?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it is one and the same thing.For more info visit any Croma,ezone,next etc


----------

